# More cedar gates



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yet another set of cedar gates. Made from reclaimed BPA power poles. I'm really getting to like building gates because people tend to be far more open to creative whimsy with them than with anything in their house.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice, I like that.


----------



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome!! I love the look of knotty cedar.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful work there.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

great looking and well crafted


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Really clever design. Is that Western red cedar?


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Phinds, yes. It is western red cedar that was used by the Bonneville Power Association for power poles. They replaced the poles a few years ago after being used for 40 years. A local sawyer got a stack of them and I have used this wood for several projects, including other gates. (I have an older post: "gates I have made" which shows another set with this wood.) It's really sweet.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Those are realy beautiful. I do not understand power poles being made from cedar??

G


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

The power poles need to last a long time. What else can they make them out of that's going to last as long and as well?


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful gates! Love the tulip style!


----------

